# Reason 1,678 to say, "No!"



## erosing (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRcI-mFr6aQ&eurl=http://failblog.org/page/81/

Found a nice example for a topic that comes up a lot.
This is why you hire a pro...


----------



## MSLD (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats terrible. hope she is ok


----------



## loki (Feb 6, 2009)

It would appear from that clip that both the Spotlight op and the rigger fail, that would have been a VERY interesting show to work...


----------



## What Rigger? (Feb 6, 2009)

I almost- _*almost*_- want to call 'shenanigans' on this one, too. But for once, I'm not sure....


----------



## erosing (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh, but this one even has horrible spot-ops, as pointed out already, no one would fake that...


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 6, 2009)

What Rigger? said:


> I almost- _*almost*_- want to call 'shenanigans' on this one, too. But for once, I'm not sure....



Well, it's tough. It's obvious that it was used in a show like Funniest Home Videos, but it also could have been Funniest Commercials, or whatever. I think it's probably the former. Either way, if you use it as an example of what might happen, just cut out the sound. I think it could be effective.


----------



## Eboy87 (Feb 7, 2009)

Should it happen to be real (I doubt it is).

SM: "Spots ready for the Good Witch's entrance stage right."
Spots: "Which one's stage right?"


----------



## ReiRei (Feb 7, 2009)

In regard to the rigging, I call shenanigans...

I don't think any spot op could purposely do that badly... *cringes and dies*


----------



## renegadeblack (Feb 7, 2009)

Yup, Shenanigans!


----------



## lieperjp (Feb 7, 2009)

I kinda want to call shenanigans on the fairy too, because the kids just kind of look at her after she falls - seems rehearsed.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 26, 2009)

Found the commercial it came from: Stren "Fairy"

Of all things, they were selling fishing line.


----------



## len (Feb 26, 2009)

The original video appears to be gone. TOS violation.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Feb 27, 2009)

len said:


> The original video appears to be gone. TOS violation.



Huh? Just worked for me. Here's the link separated, so you'll have to put it back together in your browser window. 

ht tp://web.archive.or g/web/20070820220141/ht tp://ww w.mnbound.com/t-ad-out_stren_fairy.aspx

Hope that works.


----------

